# Trolle in Foren - was hilft denn wenigstens ansatzweise ?



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2004)

Erstmal -  Hallo alle!

Und das eigentliche ist dann


Ich bin ein Mitbetreiber eines Online-Forums und wir fragen uns, wie man es Trollen denn eigentlich besonders schwer machen kann, ohne Neulinge gleich zu vergräzen (übertriebene Anmeldedaten, Adminfreischaltung usw.).

Wir überlegten, Freemailer-Dienste bei der Anmeldung nicht zuzulassen, aber auch da bin ich wirklich, wirklich unschlüssig.

Dieses Forum ist eigentlich ein gutes Beispiel, da hier auch schon ohne Anmeldung gepostet werden kann - das sollte ja eigentlich eine Einladung für Trolle sein.
Oder nicht ? Was kann man überhaupt tun ?

Es grüßt ein ratloser Admin

Marios


----------



## sascha (23 Februar 2004)

> Was kann man überhaupt tun ?



Don't feed the trolls.    Bei Dialerschutz.de haben wir trotz Anmeldezwangs täglich bis zu zehn Neuanmeldungen, insofern muss ein solcher Zwang keine Abschreckung sein. Möglich wäre z.B., Foren auch ohne Anmeldung lesbar zu lassen und nur für diejenigen User eine Anmeldung vorzuschreiben, die auch selbst Beiträge verfassen wollen.


----------



## technofreak (23 Februar 2004)

Anmeldezwang ist nach unseren Erfahrungen nicht notwendig, es erfordert etwas mehr 
an Aufmerksamkeit und vor allem die konsequente Anwendung von Nutzungsregeln, die hier 
auf Grund der Erfahrungen verfeinert und erweitert wurden und die die Handhabe 
bieten , Trolle recht gut in den Griff zu kriegen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php

Gerade die Freizügigkeit, daß jeder sofort sein Anliegen , Kritik (sachliche) oder Fragen  äußern kann 
belebt dieses  Forum. 

Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2004)

Gut, soweit. 
Die konsequente Regelanwendung, das ist wahrscheinlich der springende Punkt. (Das mit dem Trolle füttern auch).
Löscht man dann solche Beiträge, die mutmaßlich nur Unruhe stiften sollen schon im Ansatz ? Wenn bereits Antworten darauf gekommen sind (was ja mitunter recht schnell vonstatten gehen kann), ist das nicht irgendwie "schon zu spät" (vergräzt man nicht gerade mit dem Löschen die User?)?
Hat man überhaupt eine Handhabe außer Löschen des Beitrages, bzw. sperren des Users ?

Marios


----------



## virenscanner (23 Februar 2004)

> Ich bin ein Mitbetreiber eines Online-Forums und wir fragen uns, wie man es Trollen denn eigentlich besonders schwer machen kann, ohne Neulinge gleich zu vergräzen (übertriebene Anmeldedaten, Adminfreischaltung usw.). ...


Ist es ein Forum zu einem "Hauptthema" (wie hier "Computerbetrug"), oder ein allgemeines Forum ohne ein solches Haupthema? Wie viele Postings "kommen" so im Tagesdurchschnitt? Wie viele Moderatoren sind "aktiv"? Und was genau verstehst Du dann unter "Troll" respektive "Unruhe stiften wollen"?


----------



## technofreak (23 Februar 2004)

Pharaoh schrieb:
			
		

> Löscht man dann solche Beiträge, die mutmaßlich nur Unruhe stiften sollen schon im Ansatz ? Wenn bereits Antworten darauf gekommen sind (was ja mitunter recht schnell vonstatten gehen kann), ist das nicht irgendwie "schon zu spät" (vergräzt man nicht gerade mit dem Löschen die User?)?


Das hängt vom konkreten Fall ab , da gibt es keine feste Vorgehensweise. Außerdem dürften 
User, die an sachlicher Diskussion nicht darüber "vergräzt" sein , wenn unsachliche Posterei editiert 
wird, es sei denn sie sind ebenfalls Trolle und dann werden sie auch editiert


			
				Pharaoh schrieb:
			
		

> Hat man überhaupt eine Handhabe außer Löschen des Beitrages, bzw. sperren des Users ?


Vor dem Löschen (in Härtefällen) steht das Editieren eines Beitrags , Gäste können eh 
ihre Beiträge nachträglich nicht mehr verändern. Löschen erfolgt nur in "Härtefällen" 
Sperren ist hier im Forum extrem selten geschehen. Gäste können  eh nicht gesperrt werden.

Alles in allem ist es eine  Frage des Fingerspitzengefühls , wie hart oder tolerant vorgegangen werden sollte
tf


----------



## Heiko (23 Februar 2004)

Zum "vergräzen":
Jede Gemeinschaft (oder neudeutsch "Community") braucht Regeln. Man muß zwar nicht alles regeln, aber ein gewisser Rahmen muß festgelegt sein. Wenn jemand dagegen verstößt, dann muß eine Reaktion erfolgen. Das wird eventuell dem nicht passen, dann soll er sich aber eine Gemeinschaft suchen, zu der er eher kompatibel ist.
Dadurch, dass manche Sachen einfach nicht geduldet werden, gibt man den Usern Handlungssicherheit und die Mehrheit wird sich wohl fühlen. Allen wird man es ohnehin nicht Recht machen können.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2004)

> Ist es ein Forum zu einem "Hauptthema" (wie hier "Computerbetrug"), oder ein allgemeines Forum ohne ein solches Haupthema? Wie viele Postings "kommen" so im Tagesdurchschnitt? Wie viele Moderatoren sind "aktiv"? Und was genau verstehst Du dann unter "Troll" respektive "Unruhe stiften wollen"?


Ist ein sehr spezialisiertes Thema; eigentlich sind wir immer froh, wenn User sich überhaupt äußern, was Ihr Hobby angeht. 
Auch ist das Erstellen fundierter Beiträge (die dann auch ggf. nachvollziehbar sind) ja kein unbeachtlicher Aufwand, dafür, das man "eigentlich nichts davon hat" (vom Forenbetreiben noch weniger, aber das steht auf 'nem anderen Blatt). Daher gilt es, diese Gemeinde einerseits zum Posten zu ermuntern, andererseits aber das Forum nicht off-topic zuzumüllen mit einer Vielzahl von unbrauchbaren Beiträgen (ist das nicht schon fast ein Troll ?), da auch der Anteil Toleranz gegenüber Off-Topic nicht bei jedem User gleich ist.

Normal sind z zT. 10-50 Beiträge bei rund 3 Dutzend Probenutzern, der Anteil an aktuellem un technischem ist in etwa gleich und keiner der Moderatoren ist ständig online. Im wirklichen Onlinefall sieht die Geschichte dann allerdings wohl etwas anders aus, vor allem bei automatisierter Freischaltung.

Ein schonmal dankender

Marios


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Zum "vergräzen":
> Wenn jemand dagegen verstößt, dann muß eine Reaktion erfolgen. Das wird eventuell dem nicht passen, dann soll er sich aber eine Gemeinschaft suchen, zu der er eher kompatibel ist.
> Dadurch, dass manche Sachen einfach nicht geduldet werden, gibt man den Usern Handlungssicherheit und die Mehrheit wird sich wohl fühlen. Allen wird man es ohnehin nicht Recht machen können.


Ist was dran, allerdings ist unsere gesamte Fangemeinschaft wohl gerade mal ein paar tausend groß, davon ein zehntel mit Fachwissen . . . wieviele davon überhaupt online gehen, ist fragwürdig.

Marios


----------



## Heiko (23 Februar 2004)

Was ist wichtiger: Klasse oder Masse?

BTW: Worum gehts denn eigentlich?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist wichtiger: Klasse oder Masse?


Eigentlich Klasse.
Bullshit ist selten was besseres, wenn man es zu einem großen Haufen zusammenschüttet.



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Worum gehts denn eigentlich?


technisches Spielzeug; teils mit Sammlerallüren und Zeugs  :roll: 
Die Leute sind grundsätzlich normal, aber auch unter denen gibt es Ritter der Menschheit, Opposition aus Überzeugung, Gewinnsucht und den ganzen anderen Kram, der in einem Fachforum doch eigentlich nicht so den Raum haben sollte. 
Neben dem Eigentlichen, was technisch unbegabtere und auch nur Interessierte in dem Forum finden sollten, soll es aber auch nicht nur "fachspezifisch" zugehen, schließlich hat man sein Hobby ja auch irgendwie ins Leben integriert und das läßt sich nicht immer so leicht trennen.

Marios


----------



## Heiko (23 Februar 2004)

Das mit dem Bullshit hast Du richtig erkannt.

Zum anderen Thema: gerade (auch kontroverse) Diskussionen sind doch was tolles. Wenn alle einer Meinung wären, wäre das Leben langweilig.
IMHO macht es Sinn, diese Bereiche zu trennen. Ein Bereich für Fachdiskussionen, einer für Small Talk. Und je nach Bereich wird härter oder weniger hart eingeschritten. Da sollte dann für jeden was dabei sein.


----------



## technofreak (25 Februar 2004)

zum Thema Trolle:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,287798,00.html 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)


			
				Wikepedia schrieb:
			
		

> Troll (Internet)
> aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie
> 
> Im Internet werden Menschen als Troll bezeichnet, wenn sie Nachrichten verschicken, die kontroverse Diskussionen auslösen oder wütende Antworten provozieren (sollen). Meist geschieht dies absichtlich. Ihr Ziel ist es, Diskussionen um ihrer selbst willen auszulösen oder zu betreiben, jene, die anderer Meinung sind zu diskreditieren oder eine Diskussion zu sabotieren, indem eine vergiftete Atmosphäre geschaffen wird.
> ...



tf


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2004)

Ich werde die Links mal meinen "Mitstreitern" zu lesen geben und das nochmal diskutieren (ist ja teilweise sehr extrem).

Alles in Allem werden wir wohl versuchen, die kontroversen Diskussionen draußen zu lassen, gerade die erfreuen ja nicht unbedingt die Contentmaker in einem technischen Forum. Ob das wirklich klappen wird ist eine andere Frage.

Vielen Dank.

ein klügerer Marios


----------



## schäfer (5 März 2004)

Pharaoh schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, soweit.
> Die konsequente Regelanwendung, das ist wahrscheinlich der springende Punkt. (Das mit dem Trolle füttern auch).
> Löscht man dann solche Beiträge, die mutmaßlich nur Unruhe stiften sollen schon im Ansatz ? Wenn bereits Antworten darauf gekommen sind (was ja mitunter recht schnell vonstatten gehen kann), ist das nicht irgendwie "schon zu spät" (vergräzt man nicht gerade mit dem Löschen die User?)?
> Hat man überhaupt eine Handhabe außer Löschen des Beitrages, bzw. sperren des Users ?
> ...



Habe selbst mal so ein Problem in meinem Forum gehabt, auch eine harmlose Hobby-Seite. Man muss schon ein bisschen aufpassen, theoretisch kann man als Forums-Betreiber ne Unterlassungserklärung bekommen, auch wenn jemand anders was gepostet hat.
Der User jedenfalls hat meines Wissens keinerlei Rechtsanspruch darauf, dass sein Beitrag stehen bleibt. Als Moderator kann (und muss man in bestimmten Fällen) einen Beitrag sofort löschen. 
eigentlich schade, aber irgendwie hat man den Eindruck,manche brauchen ein Forum, um da ihren persönlichen Frust abzulassen. 

Gruß

schäfer


----------



## technofreak (5 März 2004)

schäfer schrieb:
			
		

> Der User jedenfalls hat meines Wissens keinerlei Rechtsanspruch
> darauf, dass sein Beitrag stehen bleibt.
> schäfer



Worauf sollte der begründet sein ? 

tf


----------



## schäfer (6 März 2004)

Keine Ahnung. Meinungsfreiheit? Aber Hauptsache, es gibt den Anspruch nicht, sonst müsste ich als Forums-Betreiber mich ja auch noch für jede Löschung rechtfertigen.


----------



## Devilfrank (16 März 2004)

http://www.firewallinfo.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=1988&Itemid=


----------

